# Skill Assessment from AIM - (Sales & Marketing Manaber 131112)....PLEASE HELP!!!



## dineshk1977 (Jul 7, 2013)

Hello Seniors,

I'm a Graduate (BA) and have over 13 years of experience in marketing & sales functions. My current position is GM - Marketing & Sales.

I am applying for my assessment (Sales & Marketing Manager - 131112) with AIM & need some guidance. Basically I want to understand how do I prepare my documents pertaining to my work experience, organisation charts etc.?

I have appointment letters, experience letter, business cards, salary slips etc. of some of the past jobs but it's impossible to get any organisation / hierarchy charts from past employers as they will not issue it. 

Now my question is, does it make sense to go ahead with available documents only? Is there any possibility my assessment comes out as positive?

Also, could you please share with me any helpful information that might help me get a positive assessment?

Your positive response will be highly appreciated.

Thanks & best regards,
Dinesh


----------



## wingzee (Apr 29, 2014)

Perhaps try contacting AIM to get some clarification?


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

Does AIM need organizational chart from the employers? Why not make the chart yourself?


----------



## dineshk1977 (Jul 7, 2013)

wingzee said:


> Perhaps try contacting AIM to get some clarification?


I already did so.....they say you need to submit the organisation charts of all the companies you have worked in the past which is impossible thing to do.


----------



## dineshk1977 (Jul 7, 2013)

AncientGlory said:


> Does AIM need organizational chart from the employers? Why not make the chart yourself?


Yes, AIM indeed want the organizational chart from employers although the applicant can create it himself/herself or get it from the HR department, if possible but it needs to be verified (signed & stamped) by your immediate supervisor which is tricky as most employers would not like the idea of their employee moving out and leaving the job in near future.

I am thinking over creating the organizational charts of the companies I have worked with so far myself and would greatly appreciate if someone from this forum could help me with the template/format? 

Besides, I also need to know if there is a chance of getting the assessment positive considering the fact, the charts will be self made and self verified?

Guys, please share your experience.....Thanks


----------



## dineshk1977 (Jul 7, 2013)

*AIM Skill Assessment (Sales & Marketing Manager - 131112)......Work Experience*

Dear Friends,

The AIM rules for Managers assessment states;


*To be assessed as Senior Functional Manager for migration purposes, an applicant must:

Have a proven record in a senior functional management position over a continuous period of at least three (3) years, requiring the delegation of authority directly to three or more subordinate managers each of whom hold positions requiring the delegation of work to three or more subordinates in managerial, supervisory, technical or skilled positions;*

Now my question is, I have over 13 years of work experience as a Sales & Marketing professional but from *June 2012 to December 2012 (7 months)*, I did not work and had taken a break from work as I was completely exhausted and wanted to travel and relax. Since January 2013 I am working in a company as a GM - Marketing & Sales and in my last assignment (prior to the present one) I worked as Senior Manager - Marketing for about 3+ years (39 months). Before this I worked for another company as Sales & Marketing Manager for 5+ years. My total work experience is 13 years and every bit of it is in sales & marketing.

With these credentials, do you think my assessment from AIM will come out positive? 

Do you think the gap of 7 months may create some problem?

I would greatly appreciate your comments.

Thanks & Regards,
Dinesh


----------



## vesita13 (Feb 1, 2015)

HI Dinesk1977
Have you a positive assessment ?
My nime is Veselka ang i am from Bulgaria.
I would like to ask you about the organisation charts list for managments structure in company?
Do yiu have any for example?


----------



## vesita13 (Feb 1, 2015)

vesita13 said:


> HI Dinesk1977
> Have you a positive assessment ?
> My nime is Veselka ang i am from Bulgaria.
> I would like to ask you about the organisation charts list for managments structure in company?
> Do you have any for example?


Thanks & Regards,
Veselka


----------



## blak3 (Dec 31, 2012)

hey just make sure u have a job ready here before you resign and land here  Manager jobs are pretty hard to land without local xp cheers


----------



## sohailisd (Aug 3, 2015)

*Skill assesment*

Hi Dinesh

Any update on your assesment by AIMS. I have the same scenario and wanted to know whether AIM gave you a positive assement.

Thanks


----------



## Hmcvn (Nov 27, 2016)

Hi Dinesk1977,

Wonder what happened to your assessment? 
I am in the same situation, my work experience in Sales & Marketing is over 10 years but mainly on Marketing, part of it was both Sales & marketing. I wonder if AIM need full Sales & marketing in all work experience.

Hmcvn


----------



## Goraya72 (Oct 24, 2017)

Hi,
I m preparing for MSA thru AIM. I am from a public sector org. Apparently, I have the credentials but there "Other" docs on page * of AIM application is not clear to me. See, I don't have promotion reports / letters. The appointment letters are also in the form of filed correspondence, not on company letter head. Also, the pay slips don't reflect the position title...Any comments for help in this regard will be highly appreciated...Godspeed to all aspirants for AIM assessment.


----------



## Krishaw (Feb 12, 2019)

Does company size matters for AIM positive assessment?


----------



## chiku2006 (Feb 22, 2014)

Krishaw said:


> Does company size matters for AIM positive assessment?


It doesn't but should not be a very small company.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Krishaw (Feb 12, 2019)

chiku2006 said:


> It doesn't but should not be a very small company.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Thank you for your response. I have few more queries, please let me you know if you will be able to help. I have heard AIM is very strict with their evaluation. Just want to be sure that whatever docs i am providing will be sufficient for positive assessment.


----------



## chiku2006 (Feb 22, 2014)

Krishaw said:


> Thank you for your response. I have few more queries, please let me you know if you will be able to help. I have heard AIM is very strict with their evaluation. Just want to be sure that whatever docs i am providing will be sufficient for positive assessment.


You can PM me your queries and i will answer to the best of my abilities 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------

